# NFL & MLB engaging in Copyfraud



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

MLB Refuses To Give Permission To Guy To Describe Game To A Friend.

-- Tom


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

That article was derived from here :
http://consumerist.com/5351662/mlb-wont-give-me-permission-to-describe-game-to-friend

Looks more like a joke article to fill space than a real issue, Tom.


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Hi Jack,

Not a joke, but MLB, NFL and NBA dismissed the request as a joke.

-- Tom


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

Is this a sign that you are going to be using more of techdirt's resources in the future ? 


sigh!



> ..............but MLB, NFL and NBA dismissed the request as a joke.


Indeed.
There appeared to be no issue there other than Villarreal writing about an imaginary conflict.

Mountains out of mole hills, Tom.


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Hi Jack,

Some folks don't agree with your assessment of Techdirt:

"Just a quick note to say how much I've been enjoying Techdirt, which is now a daily must-read. The commentary is consistently smart. Keep up the great work!"
Chris Anderson
Editor-in-Chief
Wired

"Techdirt has a tremendous influence on the Wall Street Journal."
Kara Swisher
Executive Editor
The Wall Street Journal

Reference: About Techdirt.

That's good enough for me!

-- Tom


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

lotuseclat79 said:


> Hi Jack,
> 
> Some folks don't agree with your assessment of Techdirt:
> .......................


Can't please everyone, Tom.......but in building mountains out of mole hills, they are quite efficient


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

So you say Jack.

-- Tom


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

am I the only one here that thinks this should be in random as opposed to tech news?


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

valis said:


> am I the only one here that thinks this should be in random as opposed to tech news?


You could reopen this thread and merge it there:
http://forums.techguy.org/random-discussion/129359-silly-news.html?postid=832776#post832776


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

nah, probably just leave it here.


----------

